# I'm looking for pool table plans



## HarleySoftailDeuce (Jan 14, 2009)

Hello fello LJ fans,
I'm looking for a set of pool table plans. The length I wish to build is 9 feet by 4.5 feet. If anyone here knows a source for a good set of plans, please let me know.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

http://bing.search.sympatico.ca/?q=pool%20table%20plans&mkt=en-ca&setLang=en-CA


----------



## janice (Jan 8, 2009)

I can't help you there. But I do want to say, you can't start another project until you get those kitchen cabinets done! Ha, ha. Just had to give you alittle trouble.


----------



## dolcet (Feb 4, 2010)

if you are still interested I've taken measurements and layouts for several pool tables that i think are well built. I've built a couple myself. Brendan


----------



## HarleySoftailDeuce (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi Brendan,
I'm buiding kitchen cabinets F O R E V E R….but would still like those plans. Thanks so much for getting back to me. The people I've dealt with here have been just fantastic,....and so helpful in every way.

All the best on your upcoming projects !

Paul


----------

